# Something new? Word count in search function



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2022)

Horse recently updated the software to a new version. This is apparently one of the new features.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2022)

I get word count in my posts. Is it trying to tell me something?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Horse recently updated the software to a new version. This is apparently one of the new features.


And how do we use it?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2022)

Afaik you can filter for posts with more than x words. This should then not return single word posts etc. So if you know you are looking for a substantial post, this could remove the clutter. Personally doesn’t seem too useful here to me, but it’s more work to remove the feature if its standard and maybe some users are happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 18, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Afaik you can filter for posts with more than x words. This should then not return single word posts etc. So if you know you are looking for a substantial post, this could remove the clutter. Personally doesn’t seem too useful here to me, but it’s more work to remove the feature if its standard and maybe some users are happy with it.



Just more control and information if you want. Can easily be ignored if don't. Harmless information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

